
New urine test can quickly detect whether a person has a healthy diet - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/9296.html
======
sethammons
Looks like it determines "healthy" based on WHO standards which I did not read
up on. Being lazy and on mobile, I did not dig into what the urine report
yields (boolean? point scale?). I like the idea, but one worry is that it
could give misguided results similar to the "low fat insanity" that has
plagued the US for decades and encourage bad dietary habits.

------
marchenko
I wonder if/when this test will ever be implemented as a condition for setting
health insurance rates.

------
RichardHeart
My scale also does this.

~~~
sethammons
What scale do you have?

~~~
RichardHeart
One that is always telling me I weigh too much :( I don't pee on my scale man.

